# New Faller Program BC



## scottygo (May 28, 2019)

Hi,

Just looking for any advice into how to crack into falling out here in BC. The new faller program is just over 27,000$, and I have no where near that kind of money, wondering if anyone on here has any advice on any possible alternative paths, or funding opportunities? 
Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 29, 2019)

What past saw experience do you have
In any industry?
Or have you worked as a logger?
You own saws and put time into firewood or anything? Are you willing to chase work through north BC and Alberta for 21 -28 day shifts? Then you can get the gas & oil Fallers. Was called Enform but recently the name changed. They bought the rights to the BC fallers training standards to put their name on it. If you have had a WCB bucking course and you can have someone sign off at least 300 hours then you may be able to bypass the 'Enform' level 1 course I would think. May still have to be a valid ticket or that the experience was not to long ago?
If not then you would have to do their level 1 &2 courses Level 1 is a three day course and was around 7- $800 and Level 2? I am thinking a 5 day course? and around $2,700.
It is a bit of a broken system though (unless they changed it) as they have level 1'2 3 and 4. Level 3 being a Faller that meets BC Fallers training standards. Level 4 being an interior Faller tutor. So if you had a certain percentage on your written and practical exam then you would qualify to be a Interior Faller tutor then you would have to travel to... and pay for a day course for no extra gain. So when they had courses, there was no interest obviously.
As it is/was written, a Level 1 can not Fall over 6" Dia but needs to carry axes and wedges at all time even know you don't need felling cuts in something under 6"...
Because it is part of the course. Level 2 then you have to have a Level 4 Faller tutor on your crew and train you?
Well there is no level 4 tutors really. I don't remember any guys that had a Level 2 course either so guys had permission to Fall trees by QST,s on site. That is more like a relationship as them getting to know the individuals as they progress or paperwork from competency tests from other QST's. I seen guys with full permission to snag fall tree's all day every day and go get their Fallers. It all starts with the faller giving them time when he is not 100℅ permitted, as it reads.
A lot of grey area. I have always gone ahead and spent time to teach anyway and the QST's that I was answerable to in the chain of command have always said OK but I don't want him Falling by himself...(which is known ahead of time) They are the ones that make that ' legal' decision by giving a competency test if the person has level 1 signed off and is doing good. Having said that, I still let them fall trees now and then *if they can make stumps that at least resemble mine, as I have to claim them as my work on stump audits. Often I am sticking my neck out for them with my livelihood + +
If I don't see the quality then I have to limit them back until I can give them more time.
That is the pace of nature. I have a different job to do at a tree length & a half away. It's a big catch 22.

Once the 300 hours are signed off on the entry course then It opens up things. I have signed people of in one shift clocked at 12 h days and would say we talked in the evening if I were to be questioned.

It takes time but you get experience and make money.
Everyone that does the BC Fallers course has to complete 180 days as I trainee. Then they have to pass in order to be a BC faller...
plus $27,000 and 30 day course. I knew guys that hadn't completed the 180 days In 3-4 years and may never but the may owe the big money for the course still. Soon it will go in-house training I here so that means you have to be hand picked for training like the old days. Perhaps they will still have 'buy ins' too?
A course makes sense for a Heli rigger that have the hill and bucking experience and the felling is contracted out so they don't have room to more up to a Faller. They can save up for it. They make good fallers but I have seen then back as Heli riggers and short on training days and obviously a Falling career.

Meanwhile back on the coast...
So you are already a faller or in your scenario; you have done your course then you need the temporary job and you have to be physically good at it. You may have checked all those boxes but as Jonny Carson said it best to Freddie Prinze and that was: "lots of people are funny but the audience has to like you ...and I sense you do have that certain back and forth...that certain empathy with the audience",

Being a good Faller may not always be good enough. There will always be people that will have control over your career unless you are a good system ladder climber. It is not about production.
anymore. The Supervisors are sold out to the BCFSC. It's about fitting in to a click of a bunch of backstabbers. Falling is about controlling your environment but the politics you may never control.


And that's show business folks...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 29, 2019)

What did you do? Smoke a joint and though it was a good Idea?

Sit the F—ck down and don't waste peoples time.


----------



## young bucker (Jul 24, 2019)

I paid around 25,000 for my course 9 years ago...if you do the bc faller trainee course be prepared...I had to hustle hard to get a job..also have a ofa3 ticket helps..if your in it for the money look else where for work..it takes a deep passion to do this job on either coastal wood or interior wood..best of luck.


----------



## Intotheether (Aug 2, 2019)

young bucker said:


> I paid around 25,000 for my course 9 years ago...if you do the bc faller trainee course be prepared...I had to hustle hard to get a job..also have a ofa3 ticket helps..if your in it for the money look else where for work..it takes a deep passion to do this job on either coastal wood or interior wood..best of luck.



Damn, that's Associate's Degree costs around me.


----------



## Yann.888 (Oct 2, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> What past saw experience do you have
> In any industry?
> Or have you worked as a logger?
> You own saws and put time into firewood or anything? Are you willing to chase work through north BC and Alberta for 21 -28 day shifts? Then you can get the gas & oil Fallers. Was called Enform but recently the name changed. They bought the rights to the BC fallers training standards to put their name on it. If you have had a WCB bucking course and you can have someone sign off at least 300 hours then you may be able to bypass the 'Enform' level 1 course I would think. May still have to be a valid ticket or that the experience was not to long ago?
> ...



Where would you start to chase job?


----------



## Brent Nowell (Oct 30, 2019)

I hear work is very hard to find right now in BC, Its on the news about mills shutting down left and right. 
Are you guys experiencing this?
Right now with this liberal gov BS I am hurting for work (currently laid off) as a plumber... the days of plenty back in 2012 are probably never going to happen again...


----------



## young bucker (Nov 1, 2019)

Brent Nowell said:


> I hear work is very hard to find right now in BC, Its on the news about mills shutting down left and right.
> Are you guys experiencing this?
> Right now with this liberal gov BS I am hurting for work (currently laid off) as a plumber... the days of plenty back in 2012 are probably never going to happen again...


I had two months off before I got back to the island..even now the boss only keeping 4 guys around..I know lots of fallers&loggers going hungry.


----------

